
Show HN: Send emoji-only postcards - bbody
https://www.emojimailer.com/
======
bbody
OP here, EmojiMailer is something I built for a bit of fun, it is an emoji-
only postcard service. It was inspired by a friends want to send people violin
emojis in the mail and emojli ([http://emoj.li/](http://emoj.li/)) an emoji
only IM messenger. Currently sending to USA, Canada and Australia.

------
coralreef
Suggestion: background design templates, the postcards look pretty plain

~~~
missmadeleine
Good suggestion - I agree. Would this cost more?

~~~
bbody
Cost to print, no. I don’t see much benefit in charging more for that either.

